# Realtek HD ALC892 Onboard Card 5.1 Rear Speaker Problem



## aytacesmebasi (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi everyone. Im newbie on this forum and ive bad english for this sory. Ive Asus P8Z64-V Pro motherboard and i cant get sound from the rear speakers in 5.1 surround sound if and when install a new version software/drivercauze its only supports side speakers in 5.1 surround sound. If i dont install a new version software/driver supports both 5.1 surround sound (side speakers in surround sound and rear speakers surround sound). The first picture following old version software/driver and second picture new version software/driver.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 12, 2014)

You simply have to move the plugs around to get proper function, or use different driver. This is a problem in many motherboards.


----------



## aytacesmebasi (Oct 12, 2014)

Ive also tried other drivers (asus, guru3d and dolby crack) but result is the same. Do you have another solution?


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 12, 2014)

aytacesmebasi said:


> Ive also tried other drivers (asus, guru3d and dolby crack) but result is the same. Do you have another solution?


Nope, just move the plugs. Usually side/rear get swapped, so you need to move speaker plug for rears to side port, or vice-versa.

The only driver I have found to work 100% fully in the way you would expect is the one Windows installs itself. Any other driver will have this problem, I have found as you have.


----------

